#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-01
<clown> lo, I ran into this problem that stage2 bails out on a netinst install (laptop with broken CD player). How can Ik restart stage2?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-12-27
<Wasca> Hi everyone, is it the right place to ask about udev?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-12-27
<Gehom> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-12-21
<wuzle> hello, I am having trouble with wicd in karmic. It's deamon does not start on boot, but starts fine later when I run '/etc/init.d/wicd start' after boot. I was asking on the wicd irc and they said I need to make sure dbus is started first. I tried to add dbus to the startup (update-rc.d), but this doesn't seam to work. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-01-02
<rony786786> hello i need help
#ubuntu-boot 2013-12-25
<JLC> can somebody please help me fix windows?
<JLC> i tried using boot repair, but it seemed to only make it worse
<JLC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6635888/
<JLC> i kept getting bsod, but now it won't boot windows and just gives me graphical errors then bsod
#ubuntu-boot 2013-12-26
<vorburger> hello, would this be an appropriate channel to ask for help re. an issue of greeter no longer appearing after reboot? It's a fresh vanilla std. 13.10 install, and I had installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday to have a look, then removed all packages that installed today, and seem to have removed something too much.... help, anyone? Tx!
